# [UML2 Profile] Benötigte Klassen aus UML2 Framework



## TommyMo (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich arbeite derzeit daran mit UML2 Profilen gewisse Dinge, die zu erklären zu lange dauern würden, generisch zu erstellen. Hierzu verwende ich das UML2 Framework (Eclipse UML2 Project). Ich habe mir den Source runtergeladen. In der Hoffnung, dass die Klassenhirarchie in die einzelnen Untergruppen geteilt wurde, habe ich angenommen schnell und bequem alle Klassen für die Erzeugung von UML2 Profilen finden zu können. Tja, falsch gedacht. Alles in Allem ist so ziemlich jede Klasse, oder besser Interface, in einem Package zusammengewürfelt. 

Meine Frage nun, hat jemand von euch einen Link der mir die Sucharbeit abnimmt, und wo die konkreten Klassen die für das Erstellen von UML2 Profilen nötig sind aufgelistet werden? Das wäre super!

Danke im Vorhinein!

Gruß
TOM


----------

